# TSL Lures are Trout Magic



## TX HOOKSETTER

After reading so many reports about the TSL Lures, I dug in my pocket and ordered some. All this past week I would watch Tobinâ€™s videos on rigging and presentation over and over, so I would â€œknow what to do.â€
This morning I waded the surf in Freeport and although a bit rough, it was TOTALLY worth it. I caught 6 trout all over 18â€ with my PB, 27â€. I also lost several more fish, due to setting the hook at first hit and not waiting a few seconds. Best thing about it was I was able to use the same lure all morning. They are truly tougher than any other soft plastic I have used. I was using the Bone Diamond in somewhat of an off color surf. (Sorry for the crappy ice chest fish pic but I wasnâ€™t stopping while they were biting.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WillieT

Nice catch and report.


----------



## cclayton01

Nice job, Isaac!


----------



## OUTLAW

Good report, gotta try mine next trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

cclayton01 said:


> Nice job, Isaac!


Thank you, Collin.



OUTLAW said:


> Good report, gotta try mine next trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Takes some getting used to on setting the hook but man do they work.


----------



## Sgrem

These are great baits. We throw them wade fishing.


----------



## troutsupport

Great work Hooksetter!!!! awesome to see great catches with the lure. Congrats on the fish!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

nice job bro


----------



## troutsupport

They killed it in the Surf this summer. Killed it!


----------



## troutsupport

This came in this morning... New Personal best trout for him... I asked if he had a pic... but figured I'd post up anyway.. from Joe Obrien via email this morning. 

"Confirming that I can watch all the videos - awesome - thanks.
I drove an hour to Anglers Anonymous (that I found on your site) and bought one of each of your plastics - two of each of a couple.
Went fishing for 3 hours this past Sat. off Sportsman in Galveston and caught an angry 19" Red, a 21" and a PB 24" Trout on your plastics! Man, I'm excited!"


----------



## troutsupport

Had a guy in Florida call me this morning.. from Jacksonville. His brother bought some lures and they fished together with them and did real well down there so he was calling to order some before the next trip. Super cool.


----------



## troutsupport

Will be talking to the 'Tacklebox' in Victoria this week. Hope to give you guys another outlet to pick them up. Ya'll keep asking for them at your tackle shops. For those of you that fish the beach in the summer and west bay in the winter and spring.. ya'll tell k6 to carry them on the island.


----------



## troutsupport

Kyle Eskue is a Galveston guy that uses the TSL and has been catching solid trout on the TSL in west bay for the last year or more since they came out. Golden Roach lands another big one.


----------



## troutsupport

Rick Commander texted me this report and video yesterday. From Rockport... a 24 1/2 and a 28 1/2 on the Pink. I was only able to take a still frame from his short video clip.


----------



## troutsupport

great time of year to fish shallow grass.. and the grass won't stop floating up until late december..


----------



## troutsupport

Wow.. more studs!!!!! Congrats to Rick Commander fishing in Rockport; Dude it is Killin It on the GrassWalker!!!!


----------



## Marker 54 Lures

wow .. all i can say is .. 

wow... ...


----------



## troutsupport

Thanks Josh, appreciate it bro.

Hey, here's something cool.. Sunday and this morning two new lure testimonilas came through the site. Ya'll can check them all out on the Reviews Tab located under the color selection drop down. ----- https://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/


----------



## troutsupport

A customer down in Corpus has been KILLIN IT on the flats with the TSL GrassWalker. Justin Stiles... He even put his Uncle on his first ever redfish using a GrassWalker


----------



## troutsupport

and another. All this week I've gotten notes from guys that are catching fish on it.


----------



## troutsupport

Another testimonial for the lure came in through the site.

see the whole list of reviews at 
https://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/#reviews


----------



## Trouthunter

Must make you proud Tobin! We love the baits!

TH


----------



## troutsupport

Makes me super happy that the baits are working for guys and they are finding the same need I saw and it's working for them. It's a 'finding a solution that works' thing; right.


----------



## koyhoward

Hey Tobin. I'm headed to Rockport this weekend and going through Victoria. Is The Tacklebox carrying these yet? If not, is there anyway I could pick some up from you in Austin. Short notice I know but thought I'd give it a shot. Looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## barronj

I texted him to check the thread but they are also sold @ Tackle Town in Rockport.


----------



## troutsupport

Yes, you can come by the House... errr ummm, TroutSupport Corporate Campus hehe.. anytime. 

I'll pm you the address


----------



## troutsupport

A little late ... Kevin Just sent me an email with this pic from August... He caught his personal best on the GrassWalker this summer. And yes Kevin we can teach you to catch those in the winter.. and BIGGER!


----------



## troutsupport

Yet another report of an angler killing it with the Grasswalker


----------



## troutsupport

My customer Rick Commander caught these two fish today in Rockport. The one oh his right was caught on a FatBoy, the one of his left was a GrassWalker fish. I'll try to get details as to the size... great fish for that area.


----------

